# Anyone Made Home Made Bologna



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I really love fried bologna but this junk now days is not fit to eat. I tried frying some of it and it made the stickiest mess ever in the skillet. I may try making my own if I can find a good recipe. Have any of you tried making any?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Gad, I never thought about homemade bologna. Here is a recipe I found on a quick search. The optional Tender Quick is something I have a lot of and will use it in this when I make it. This is IMO *real* sausage. I think you will agree.









Old-Fashioned Homemade Beef Bologna Recipe


This isn't the floppy pink stuff from the store!




housewifehowtos.com





I have the 12 pk of 2 lb. bags. Yes that's an ungodly amount. 



https://www.walmart.com/ip/Morton-Tender-Quick-Home-Meat-Cure-2-lb-Pack-of-12/17340167



BJ definitely use the Tender Quick so you can make a larger quantity and be able to keep it longer.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BigJim said:


> I really love fried bologna but this junk now days is not fit to eat. I tried frying some of it and it made the stickiest mess ever in the skillet. I may try making my own if I can find a good recipe. Have any of you tried making any?


Never tried making it, but, love fried baloney with eggs in the morning.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Never tried making it, but, love fried baloney with eggs in the morning.


Give it a shot. You know you want to. Recipe looks absolutely simple.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks WB, I got the recipe saved, I will give this a try. I do have some Quick Cure I use to make jerky, will that work? I have all the ingredients except for the ground beef.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

BigJim said:


> Thanks WB, I got the recipe saved, I will give this a try. I do have some Quick Cure I use to make jerky, will that work? I have all the ingredients except for the ground beef.


BigJim I don't know Quick Cure and couldn't come up with that on a Google search except for Aquarium use. So, best advice would be get a bag of Morton Tender Quick, basic instructions on the bag. I use the stuff on chicken also. Rub it on per instructions, refrigerate as required and cook. It is a quick cure, in most cases a few hours.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

WB, I just look for my cure and can't find it, I may be wrong about the name of it. I will pick some of the Morton up, can't have too much of it. I appreciate you.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

BigJim said:


> I really love fried bologna but this junk now days is not fit to eat. I tried frying some of it and it made the stickiest mess ever in the skillet. I may try making my own if I can find a good recipe. Have any of you tried making any?


It had sugar in it, I bet? And a bunch of stuff I cannot pronounce.
I like crisp fried bologna sandwiches with lettuce, good tomato, onion, cheese and mayo. Thick sliced. My wife gets Oscar Myer thick and I used two slices instead of one. Its great. I melt the cheese like for cheese burgers. In the pan at the end.
The thought of making it never crossed my mind since its very easy to buy.
Maybe try using a hotter pan to burn off some of the moisture?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

J. V. said:


> It had sugar in it, I bet? And a bunch of stuff I cannot pronounce.
> I like crisp fried bologna sandwiches with lettuce, good tomato, onion, cheese and mayo. Thick sliced. My wife gets Oscar Myer thick and I used two slices instead of one. Its great. I melt the cheese like for cheese burgers. In the pan at the end.
> The thought of making it never crossed my mind since its very easy to buy.
> Maybe try using a hotter pan to burn off some of the moisture?


That does sound good.
The only skillets we have are cast iron, the grease was close to smoking when I tried to fry some bologna. Maybe I could try to bake it in the oven. I cook most of our bacon in the oven and it does a good job.

I guess another thing that turns me off to store bought bologna is the cost. How in the world can anyone raise meat, sell it, process it, cook it, pack it and ship it for a dollar a pound. It sure can't be fit to eat. Now Oscar Mayer here costs $5 a pound


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Jim - get one of those 9 inch Non-Stick pans from walmart - cheap and fries bloney like it should be fried !!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I like my bologna almost burned and even burned is fine. I have had it where it broke like a potato chip, and l liked it.

Thanks for the suggestion John.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

BigJim said:


> That does sound good.
> The only skillets we have are cast iron, the grease was close to smoking when I tried to fry some bologna. Maybe I could try to bake it in the oven. I cook most of our bacon in the oven and it does a good job.
> 
> I guess another thing that turns me off to store bought bologna is the cost. How in the world can anyone raise meat, sell it, process it, cook it, pack it and ship it for a dollar a pound. It sure can't be fit to eat. Now Oscar Mayer here costs $5 a pound


I don't know how, but some store bought is darn good. You can buy Boars Head bologna and other "craft" style bologna at most deli's. Sometimes Boars Head garlic bologna or plain is on sale. Its good. Some others too. I cannot remember the name.


BigJim said:


> I like my bologna almost burned and even burned is fine. I have had it where it broke like a potato chip, and l liked it.
> Thanks for the suggestion John.


I like it that same way. I never knew about fried bologna until I married my wife. She likes it too and she almost burned it I though the first time she made it. Turns out I fry mine even more.
I try to keep turning it over to prevent burning, but its what makes it so good. I do the same with salami and other cold cuts as well. I fried some Capocollo last night. Crispy. Its even better that way. I used it in place of bacon on turkey subs. Genoa or hard salami fried crisp is.....


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

J. V. said:


> I don't know how, but some store bought is darn good. You can buy Boars Head bologna and other "craft" style bologna at most deli's. Sometimes Boars Head garlic bologna or plain is on sale. Its good. Some others too. I cannot remember the name.


I buy BarS brand only because wife eats it like candy. It is the floppy no taste stuff the recipe author talks about. Yeah for good bologna you need to spend money on the "craft" stuff. I'll be getting ground meat this weekend and trying the recipe.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

stumbled across this today while looking at some of the "Funny Photos from WalMart".


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

The people of Walmart.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

There are some really weird people at wal mart, never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

John Smith_inFL said:


> stumbled across this today while looking at some of the "Funny Photos from WalMart".
> 
> View attachment 652795


Must be the jailer's wife from the Tom T. Hall song *"A Week in a Country Jail".*


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I took baloney sandwiches to school. Dad bought big hunks unsliced cause it was cheaper than sliced.


----------

